# What are advantages and disadvantages between Mozilla and Internet Explorer



## Tolerant (Feb 2, 2008)

Could you tell me please 
advantages and disadvantages between Mozilla and Internet Explorer
What the differences between them ?
Thanks


----------



## maroon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Advantages that Mozilla Firefox has over Internet Explorer:

- Faster
- More secure
- Has spell checker
- Firefox use incremental find
- Extensions and Themes
.... etc

Advantages that Internet Explorer has over Firefox:

-Noting


----------



## Tolerant (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for your helping 
I look for more details about them.


----------



## nikopolidis (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure but I remember that when I used Mozilla it couldn't remember e-mail addresses of people to whom I write e-mails. So I needed to make an address book. Now I browse thru IE7. It can remember e-mail addresses. This function really makes my life much easier!


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2008)

IE7 is wayyyy more vulnerable to spyware hijacks than Mozilla.


----------



## dhaynes (Feb 7, 2008)

Feature wise Firefox 2 and Internet Explorer 7 are pretty similar. You should check out this review for a breakdown of the differences: http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7-6656808-1.html

Personally I use Firefox for the vast number of extensions it has, and its less buggy with regards to designing websites. Its also more secure than Internet Explorer. Just today a vulnerability for IE users has come to light: http://blogsecurity.net/reflections/facebook-ie-users-at-risk/

On the flip side Firefox has been known to have problems with memory leaks, though they don't really bother me that much and they're planning on fixing them in Firefox 3.


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 7, 2008)

Why you DON'T get firefox unless you're an idiot, clueless or misinformed by fanbois:

poor rendering. Mozilla screws up rendering very badly on a wide cross-section of sites and images. Some forum software gets messed up so badly it's barely usable, if at all.

The security is actually a myth. Firefox has been proven as vulnerable as IE. With Javascript exploits now abounding, Firefox is powerless to stop them. Enabling the noscript plugin actually disables the biggest majority of your browsing experience. Secure, perhaps, but at what cost?

Numerous exploits have gone unpatched for months, even years at a time.

Consistently beta software. The fact that's it's open source makes it relatively easy to code exploits.

Incompatibility with numerous multimedia/interactive content plugins unless you use the IE plugin, which renders Firefox every bit as vulnerable as IE7.

Plugins have been proven on numerous occasions to have security flaws, and provide rogue programmers an easy ability to code exploits into plugins (some plugins have been found to have such exploits in them).

Memory leak issues which get worse the more tabs you have open.

Many users report frequent crashing.

No speed advantage. In fact some users report slower rendering speeds than Opera or IE7.

In short, for the most part Firefox is a piece of crap, especially from a web developers point of view, but also for the user. However, Google invests over $50 million a year into Mozilla in an effort to dethrone IE7 as the king of browsers. It has a vested interest due to the Google searches, etc, coded into Mozilla.


----------

